# Coshocton, OH - Duke, M 3yr, O/S Cream



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH308.html, Coshocton Co AS in Ohio, to see Duke, handsome cream GS, owner surrender, can be PTS anytime.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*

Ivey, pretty, friendly white GS, is at Coshocton Co As in Ohio, http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH308.html, high kill shelter.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*

Bump for two great looking dogs!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10241728








This little dog was left in the drop box with no info on her. She is a very friendly pup and she gets along with other dogs. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11057099


















This dog was picked up as a stray on CR 6. She is a very friendly dog. She needs a good brushing and she would be beautiful. She was picked up June 9. 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11124472








Duke is an owner surrend. He is 3 yrs old. He was surrend with Elvis. He is a little shy and hunkers down. 

Coshocton County Animal Shelter
Coshocton, OH
(740) 622-9741 
[email protected]


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*

It looks like we now have 3 dogs on this one thread. Please in the future give each dog its own thread as it is hard to track each. Thanks.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*








Still listed!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Duke, O/S GS in Ohio*

Duke is off the shelter site but doesn;t appear on their Adopted page; doesn;t bode well since he was an O/S


----------

